# [gelöst] Clementine startet nicht.

## Klaus Meier

Wenn ich Clementine -1.3_rc1 starte (nach Neuinstallation), bekomme ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
clementine

23:28:40.498 ERROR unknown                          Unable to update music library database 

Failed to connect to the parent process.

Abgebrochen (Speicherabzug geschrieben)
```

Habe schon nach diesem Fehler gesucht, aber nichts hat geholfen. Das Problem scheint recht häufig zu sein, es gibt aber keine Lösung, die bei mir geholfen hat, wie z.B. Konfigurationsdateien löschen. Manche berichten von einem Bug direkt in Clementine. Vor ein paar Monaten lief das noch ohne Probleme.

Hat da jemand das gleiche Problem oder läuft diese Version bei ihm? Werde morgen wohl mal die 1.2.3 versuchen.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Mon Mar 14, 2016 3:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, das scheint an der dev-db/sqlite Version (3.11.1) zu liegen.

Versuche es mal wie folgt:

1) =dev-db/sqlite-3.9.2 mergen

2) Damit clementine starten und deine Musik-Kollektion einlesen lassen

3) clementine stoppen, und beenden

4) Dann wieder die aktuelle dev-db/sqlite-3.11.1 mergen

Damit sollte clementine-1.3_rc1 dann hoffentlich prima funktionieren :)

----------

## Josef.95

Achso, Klaus hatte mich ja nach seinem letzten Wutausbruch auf ignore gesetzt - daher hat er den oberen Beitrag wahrscheinlich gar nicht gelesen bzw ausgeblendet.

Nungut, dann muss er auf jemand anderes warten.

----------

## mv

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Achso, Klaus hatte mich ja nach seinem letzten Wutausbruch auf ignore gesetzt

 

Kann man so etwas auf forums.gentoo.org machen? Wie geht das?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ach Josef, du tust mir einfach nur noch leid. Bist halt ne arme Sau. Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich dich auf Ignore gesetzt habe? Du hast mir schon weiter geholfen und ich wollte gerade etwas dazu schreiben, was dieser Sache weiterhilft. Und ich wollte dir gerade Danke sagen.

Aber nach diesem Beitrag: Sorry. Damit hast du allen, die noch Gentoo nutzen wirklich einen Bärendienst geleistet.

Auf alle Fälle habe ich jetzt nach diesem Beitrag von dir absolut keinen Bock mehr, mich in die Problemlösung einzubringen. Nicht dein Beitrag, der zur Lösung geführt hat, sondern das dumme Gelabere danach.

Wie gesagt, warum hilfst du mir erst und bringst dann so einen Scheiß hinterher? Und wieso nicht per PM?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Und wieso nicht per PM?

  Klaus, du hattest mir vor ein paar Wochen ja wegen diesem Beitrag eine PN zukommen lassen, woraufhin ich den Beitrag (der eigentlich harmlos und richtig war) entfernt habe. Ich hatte dir dann auch noch auf deine PN geantwortet, aber diese Antworten liegen nun seit ~drei Wochen unabgeholt im Postausgang - sprich, du hast sie nicht mal gelesen. Daher ging ich davon aus das du mich auf Ignore gesetzt hast. Wenn dem nicht so ist dann entschuldige bitte - ich nehme die Behauptung zurück.

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht was die ganze Aufregung soll. Ich hab dich nie persönlich angegriffen oder sonst wie beleidigt - das war eigentlich alles nur sachliche Diskussion. Und ja, sachliche Diskussion kann auch mal Kritik enthalten - das ist doch aber völlig normal und nicht persönlich oder gar böse gemeint.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn wir uns wieder über Gentoo-Themen unterhalten könnten, und nicht weiter über persönliche Differenzen "streiten" müssten :)

----------

## franzf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=577348

Es ist also ein fehlendes Feature in neueren sqlites (das per configure switch angemacht werden kann?)

Ich nutze kein clementine und kenn mich mit sqlite nicht wirklich aus, von daher kann ich nicht sagen ob das 100%ig stimmt.

(Und mMn. ist es immer der bessere Weg, Probleme gleich im Bugtracker zu melden, da läuft man auch weniger Gefahr, sich in Animositäten zu verrennen.)

----------

## mv

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Und mMn. ist es immer der bessere Weg, Probleme gleich im Bugtracker zu melden

 

Bitte nur, wenn man sicher ist, dass es ein Distributions-/Upstream-Bug ist, und es nicht an der eigenen Konfiguration oder inoffiziellen Erweiterungen/Overlays liegt, die man selbst benutzt! Der Bugtracker ist kein Support-Forum!

----------

## franzf

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Und mMn. ist es immer der bessere Weg, Probleme gleich im Bugtracker zu melden 
> 
> Bitte nur, wenn man sicher ist, dass es ein Distributions-/Upstream-Bug ist, und es nicht an der eigenen Konfiguration oder inoffiziellen Erweiterungen/Overlays liegt, die man selbst benutzt! Der Bugtracker ist kein Support-Forum!

 

Ja, der Bugtracker ist kein Support-Forum. Aber der Kommentar war an Klaus gerichtet, und in dieser Diskussion sind bisher auch nur erfahrenere User unterwegs. Ich gehe davon aus, dass man sicher ist, dass es ein Bug ist, dass man sich schon etwas damit beschäftigt hat, den Bugtracker durchsucht, google bemüht, Upstream-Bugtracker besucht, usw. Für unerfahrene User gibt es das Forum.

----------

